# LF-Q025A into 1998 VW Polo



## Mr.Rusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, this forum seems to be just what I'm looking for!

I'm new to this forum and I have been installing various makes of security sytems (mainly Toad) for many years. 

Most (although not all) of my installations have been in Vauxhall/Opels of the '80s and '90s.

I recieved a phone call today from a client wishing to have a LF-Q025A installed in a 1998 VW Polo.

My questions are-

1, Who makes the LF-Q025A ?

2, Is it a good/reliable system?

3, What hardware do you get with the system? (e.g. sensors, siren, pin switches etc).

4, What wiring colours am I looking at for fitting (incl c/locking & remote start) for full functions on said Polo?

With thanks in anticipation,

Rusty.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Rusty.... Try here for the 12volt vehicle wiring database to see if they have the car in question. Can't help beyond this... I've never heard of any of the systems you mention.

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/vehicles.html


----------



## Mr.Rusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Raylo 

Will try there.

Rusty.


----------

